# Giant Evil Paper Machete Pumpkins!



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Ooh, looks nice. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Lookin' good! I'm in the process of making a Pumpkin Rot myself. I can't wait to see your outcome!!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> Lookin' good! I'm in the process of making a Pumpkin Rot myself. I can't wait to see your outcome!!


Nice! Post a pic of it when you're done! How far are you?


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Finally an update!! YAY!!

Okay, after waiting forever and putting 7 layers on my pumpkin it was time to cut it loose!! Erm..it was a bit difficult. But after some coaxing, sweet talk and bribing, it finally split. So now I've got 2 halves.










When sitting them up and putting them together you can tell that there was quite a gap.










I smushed the sides together as much as I could and duct taped both the inside and outside seams.










Now to start on the stalk!! I rolled up paper towels in the thickness I wanted and duct taped in strategic places to keep the roll tight. I went back when I was pleased with it and duct taped the whole thing. Then I rolled smaller pieces of paper towel and wound them around the main stalk, just using regular tape to keep it in place. After that, I taped the stalk onto the pumpkin!



















Then I did one more layer of paper mache. Yes another 24 hrs til it dried. ugh


(more to come in my next post)


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Time to start cutting!!

I first drew an outline of the eyes and mouth with a pencil then cuty it out with my utility knife. I know that sounds really easy. Do you know how difficult it is cutting through 7 layers of mache??? Take your time. Don't cut youself!!










Doesn't he look awesome?? I'm excited!!

So I go back to my flour/water mache mix but now I'm cutting squares of white paper towels. I first start with wrapping my stalk. Then I bunch up some paper towels and make ridges.










Now I go back and wrap the entire thing. 










I haven't done anything with the teeth yet. Depending on how well the paper towels do when it dries, I may use wads of them for the teeth instead of actually go and buying some clay crete. I'm all about loop holes and short cuts!

And I may do the teeth after I've painted it. So we'll just see what happens tomorrow when it's all dry.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

WOW, that is looking absolutely awesome!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...atex-my-new-scarecrow-build-2.html#post541285 <- pics of my Spookyblue experience in solidarity.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm almost done here! Actually I would have been done but I don't like the color so I'm going to redo that.

After I put the ridges and paper towel layer on, I brought my babies outside to spraypaint. Meh, the color them look too cheery. I need to do something about that. I'm going to go with a more brownish color as soon as their teeth dry.

I got the claycrete to do the teeth. It's the first time I've ever used it, and it won't be the last! I love that stuff! I'm trying to figure out how I can make the pulp myself without too much fuss.

Here's the pics:




















Now...what did I do wrong and what can I improve on?

First off, the taller pumpkin has a really long stalk. I didn't pay attention when I was macheing it and just let it dry dangling off the kitchen table. BIG mistake. Now that it's completely hardened, I can't move it or it'll break. So I'm going to have to set it on a table or covered box. Bummer.

I wish I would have made more ridges. Like, a LOT more.

And I wish I wouldn't have used that bright orange paint for the outside. (but again, I'll fix the color tomorrow so no biggie)

OH! OH! BTW..since I couldn't use actual candles to put in these, I searched through AC Moore and found these awesome battery powered tealight candles! I can't want to try them out!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

I think those are looking really great!


----------



## Bohica (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

Sweet. thanks


----------



## SpookyBlue (Apr 22, 2005)

Another pair of Moth Brothers! Hooray! Awesome.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

SpookyBlue said:


> Another pair of Moth Brothers! Hooray! Awesome.



They're breeding like rabbits!


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

This could be a stupid question, but how do you get the paper mache off of the pumpkin molds? I would like to build one of these for my PVC scarecrow. Has anyone ever used anything else for the basic shape of the pumpkin?


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Kimber53711 said:


> This could be a stupid question, but how do you get the paper mache off of the pumpkin molds? I would like to build one of these for my PVC scarecrow. Has anyone ever used anything else for the basic shape of the pumpkin?


You put aluminum foil (I used heavy duty) all over the mold. You'll need to use duct tape and flatten out the foil as much as possible. Then you leave a little room from the side where you don't paper mache. Understand? Like the one half you mache then leave like oh, 1/4" of room to do the other half. Although if ou're not in any danger of damage, you can just go ahead and do the entire thing and use an exacto knife to split it.


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh ok that makes sense. Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

nice job on the pumpkins


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow totally cool!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

The only thing I would do different is make the pumpkin vine a green or a greenish/black. looks good


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

very cool and sounds really simple!


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Very nice!

So just how tall are these & is there a size ratio for body/torso & pumpkin heads size?

I am attempting one this year.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

Is the finaly layer of mache just paper towels? 
It looks almost like a burlap texture... 
Also are you gonna post pics after you repaint? Love to see em.


----------



## Brodiethedog (Aug 27, 2010)

I see what went wrong. You did an excellent job with the mâché and carving, but you need to add more of those pumpkiney ridges that spooky blue has on his pumpkins. I see you have none at the bottom. You also should add some different oranges and a couple hints of yellow. Hope it helps!


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow these look awesome. Both yours and on Spooky Blue


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Yours looks great! Can't wait to see the finished ones.
Could you have eliminated some of the layers to make it easier to cut through? My projects usually have about 3-4...7 would be like cutting through drywall!!! lol

Have you been able to fix your vine issue? I was thinking if you can get some 40 grade or similar copper wire, you could maybe fish it through the vine to hold it in place where you wanted? You would need to drill a hole through the bottom and one from the top with a long bit but it could be possible? Good luck


----------



## dwdoadrummer (Mar 29, 2009)

*just an idea*

they wouldve looked alot better with noses...or nose holes rather....like traditional jack o lanterns


----------



## Caitsith (Sep 1, 2010)

Kimber53711 said:


> This could be a stupid question, but how do you get the paper mache off of the pumpkin molds? I would like to build one of these for my PVC scarecrow. Has anyone ever used anything else for the basic shape of the pumpkin?


You can also make the basic pumpkins out of trash bags duct taped so they have the ridges and valleys like real pumpkins. Stuff the bags with leaves or crumpled paper. Then just cut a hole in the bottom and unstuff once hard! I forget who taught me that trick. Or you can go with a partially in ground (buried) pumpkin or monster effect and the mold just lifts off because its open on the bottom like this: 







This one was made the same way (aluminum foil over a pumpkin used as a mold) like the ones in this thread. Please note this is not a finished piece...


----------

